# Illustrator - Text als Pfad



## Blackylein (11. März 2007)

Hi!

Ich möchte gerne einen Schriftzug von mir auf ein T-Shit drucken lassen.
Da man keine eigenen Schriften uploaden kann, brauche ich natürlich ein eigenes Dokument mit dem Schriftzug. Das Ganze soll für Plotdruck eine Vektorgrafik sein.

Frage 1:

Wie bekomme ich einen transparenten Hintergrund? Ich hätte die Schrift nämlich gerne weiß.

Frage 2:

Wie bekomme ich Text als Pfad?
Ich habe bereits ein Dokument, da steht halt der Text. Das hab ich bei Spreadshirt eingeschickt (als EPS Datei). Sie meinen aber, dass meine Datei eine Pixeldatei ist. "Your design is a pixel graphic which has not yet been converted into contours/paths."
Aber wie bekomme ich denn Text in Pfade konvertiert?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

MfG
Bl4cky


----------



## Blackylein (12. März 2007)

Ok, Frage 2 hab ich mittlerweile herausgefunden. Falls es jemand braucht:

Den Text markieren und im Menü auf Schrift --> in Pfad konvertieren

MfG
Bl4cky


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. März 2007)

Hi,
also zu deiner Frage 1. Wenn du deine Schrift auf weiß stellst ist sie weiß. Den Hintergrund mußt du dir weg denken. Der wird nur wärend dem arbeiten in Illustrator hinzugefügt. 
Versuch mal die EPS in Photoshop zu öffnen dan siehst du das der Hintergrund nicht mit abgespeichert wurde. Der Hintergrund ist transparent.

Gruß


----------

